# alligator leather for Tom



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Tomislov here is the leather I got. Which piece or pieces do you want.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai (Jun 9, 2014)

Definitely the one in the middle. How wide is that ?
Send me your paypal info or we can trade something. Olive?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 9, 2014)

I have been trying to find if this leather can be sent to me. Can anyone help me ?


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Definitely the one in the middle. How wide is that ?
> Send me your paypal info or we can trade something. Olive?


It is 3 1/2" at widest place and is 41" to tip of tail. By the the way that piece isn't alligator but is crocodile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I have been trying to find if this leather can be sent to me. Can anyone help me ?


Tom - Here is what I have found so far... will keep digging;
Products of animal origin, not originating from an EU Member State , Andorra, Liechtenstein, Norway, San Marino or Switzerland, are not permitted to be imported into an EU Member State, with the exception of limited amounts from Andorra, Faroe Isl., Greenland, Iceland and small amounts of specific products from other countries.



For full details, please see or refer to the website of the European Union, http://europa.eu/.

Here is what I found about 15 layers into that link. Please re-read behind me, but I think Bovine leather is ok, Crocodilian needs special markings and attention. Read HERE to save yourself a bunch of time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Tom, If it can't be shipped to your country it's not a problem because I can always use it.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 9, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> It is 3 1/2" at widest place and is 41" to tip of tail. By the the way that piece isn't alligator but is crocodile.


Man, thats the whole skin. I thought its smaller.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 10, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Man, thats the whole skin. I thought its smaller.


It says it is 90 to 99 cm. and is called a back strap full crowns ( means it has the raised ridges on the scales) and the color is called cognac.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 10, 2014)

Robert, if you would be willing to sell some of this and Molokai doesn't want it all, I might be interested in some pieces. Do you have prices for what's shown? I really have no idea how much alligator skin runs.

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 10, 2014)

I will have to pull the receipt to see what I paid. She was asking $40 for the crocodile skin and she was asking $20 a piece for the smaller pieces, I was able to do better than that by buying the three pieces. The lady I usually buy from, Green River Leather in Kentucky, was not there this year. She sold boot and purse scraps by the pound and I got it a lot cheaper. The company this leather came from was Van Amburg Leather ([email protected]). If it doesn't work out with Molikai I'll let you know.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 11, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Robert, if you would be willing to sell some of this and Molokai doesn't want it all, I might be interested in some pieces. Do you have prices for what's shown? I really have no idea how much alligator skin runs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cody


Cody, Tom wants the crocodile skin so I could let you have one of the three smaller skins your choice. their not big enough for a whole sheith but will be good for inlay purposes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 11, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Cody, Tom wants the crocodile skin so I could let you have one of the three smaller skins your choice. their not big enough for a whole sheith but will be good for inlay purposes.



Robert, I dont want to take your sheath material. I'm not trying to pressure you into selling it if you didn't want to.

That said... if I had to pick a piece, I would choose the top right in the first photo you posted. Let me know what the damage is if you're willing to sell.

Thankyou!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 12, 2014)

Be glad to let you have it, Cody. That piece is not a scalely piece but a side piece if that is ok. It is still very nice.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds good Robert. PM me your paypal or however you wanna do it.


----------

